# How to Rig Trolling Lures -- Single and Double Hook



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

I asked my buddy Bryan if he would let me tape him rigging up some of his lures and post up on You Tube and he agreed. Bryan owns Tailwalker Lures and makes some really nice lures for offshore trolling. I think its a good how to on rigging your artificial trolling lures if you have not had a lot of experiance. Hope you find it helpful.
http://www.bluewaterhowto.com/?p=782


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

Really cool doing this video with you John! 

I'm very thankful for John and other anglers who spend their time teaching the beginner or novice fisherman the "how to" part of this amazing sport! If I would have met a guy like John or Chris V in the beginning of my saltwater "career" I would be far more advanced than I am now. Thank you John for your giving to this sport and expecting nothing in return!

Thank you John!


----------



## jms11208 (Jun 10, 2012)

Good stuff guys. Thanks!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad you liked it. I will try to get some more rigging stuff up over the next few weeks.


----------

